# Greatland Controller Software



## wd9hik (May 7, 2010)

I have been looking for the software for the motor controller for the vehicle listed below. Does any one have a source to obtain such software ? Any one have a copy they want to sell ?

It is one of those Smart Car knock off from China. I have tried their web site, but I don't read Mandarin, so the previous threads did not help. Same thing with the guy that posted he would help with contacting them (he did, but no response from the Co.).

I did find one source that said they could get it for me, cost $500.00, but could not tell me if it was in English or Mandarin nor could he tell me what it could program in the controller. $500 is a little too much for a pig in a poke.....

2008 Quingqi 
Total electric 4 wheel, 3 door car made in China by the Jina Qingqi Motorcycle Co. LTD.
NEV, top speed can be set by the motor controller, if not limited, it can do 50 mph.
The motor is 3-Phase AC 8.5 kw 11.25hp cont. 29hp peak.
Drive train: is a 120 volt traction pack motor differential with front wheel drive.
Power controller: is a AC inverter with US conventional left hand steering.
Power source:10 Yuasa 105 a/hr, 12.00 Volt, Lead-Acid, Gel Batteries.
The motor system operating voltage is120 Volts with 12 volt accessories and lights.
System charger: 110 VAC 20 amps household current.
Equipped with a Heater and defroster, 600 watts
Instrumentation includes, motor current, speedometer, odometer and trip odometer, motor temp, high beams, & battery pack voltage.
Top speed 50 MPH, software programmable.
Acceleration: 0 to 50 in about 12 seconds.
Range between charges: 50 miles at speeds below 30 mph. 
 30 miles at 40mph to 50mph.
Watt hours/ mile: 380 Wh/Mile
Seating Capacity 2 adults
Curb Weight: 1,850 Pounds
Tires: 145/70/R12

Thanks
Chris
WD9HIK


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

If you can get me the model # and Serial #s of the motor and controller I can likely get you the software at no cost.

Best Regards

Dave Kois
Current EV Tech, LLC
http://www.currentevtech.com
253-988-5020
Skype dkoisii


----------



## wd9hik (May 7, 2010)

Powered By DC said:


> If you can get me the model # and Serial #s of the motor and controller I can likely get you the software at no cost.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> ...


Dave,
This is what I found stamped on the controller "GLC|4010AOH 0809004", that separator between the C & 4 is really a vertical line about 120% taller than the other characters.

This is what I found on the motor "GLM|10AOH 0809137".

I measured each winding and got 160uh and 0.022 ohms if that helps any.

I also will need to find out how to make the link cable between the PC and the controller, how to put the system in "programing mode". I have heard that one puts the car in reverse, press the accelerator and then turn the key on ????

Any information related to this controller/motor system will be appreciated. I will be glad to pass on anything I learn about this vehicle.

Thanks ever so much...
Chris
[email protected]


----------

